# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Çarls Dikens (Charles Dickens)

## Xhuxhumaku

*Çarls Dikens, mjeshtri i madh i fjalës dhe mendimit*

Çarls Xhon Hafëm Dikensi (1812-1870), është pa as më të voglin dyshim romancieri më i mirënjohur e mbase më i madhi ndër romancierët anglezë, i cili u lind në Lendport, një nëndarje e Portsit, me banim në vargun e shtëpive në "Rrugën Tregtare". Shtëpia në fjalë mund të njëjtësohet se është kthyer në njëfarë kuptimi në një vend pelegrinazhi apo në një përmendore popullore, duke u mundësuar vizitorëve që vetëm me një a dy udhëtime të lidhin dy emrat kombëtarë më romantikë, Dikensin me Portsin dhe Nelsonin me Portsmuthin. Por, përveç kësaj dobie me interes vendor, thuajse gojëdhënor e simbolik, adresat e sotshme sbëjnë tjetër vetëm se tregojnë për fatin ikanak dhe të shkatërruar të shtresës shoqërore dhe familjes nga e cila vinte ai. Sdo të bënim tjetër veçse do ta tepronim po ta krahasonim me "Rrugën Lent", në Barë, e cila do të kujtohet, "për banorët shtegtues, që zhdukeshin zakonisht në prag të ditës së parë të tremujorit1". Ka të dhëna për jetën prej shtegtari që bënte bota shoqërore së cilës edhe i përkiste. Është fjala për shtresën e mesme; ai i takonte, siç mund të thoshte ndokush, klasës së mesme që ishte e paqëndrueshme, e cila përbënte një klasë njëmend të pasigurt. I ati, Xhon Dikensi, ishte një nëpunës në zyrën e Ministrisë Luftarake të Flotës Detare dhe përgjatë tërë jetës së tij ishte një njeri me gjendje shoqërore fort të ndryshueshme e të lëvizshme, kjo deri në njëfarë mase, për shkak të fatkeqësive që i ranë në jetë dhe pjesërisht për faj të tij. Thuhet se Dikensi e përvijoi atë në një dritë më të butë te Mikobri dhe në një pamje më zymtake dhe realiste te Dorriti. Kundërshtia midis këtyre dy burrave, sikurse dhe e gjendjeve të humorit të tyre, duhet të shërbejë si një paralajmërim kundër paaftësisë për të kuptuar mirëfilli idenë dikensiane të "personazheve burimore". Zakoni për tu larguar nga njëri vend në tjetrin u kishte shkaktuar padrejtësi të mjafta shumë njerëzve dhe nga kjo mund ta ketë pësuar edhe Xhon Dikensi; e ndoshta nga kjo lloj padrejtësie e pësoi më shumë zonja Elizabeta Dikensi, me mbiemrin e vajzërisë Berou, të cilën Dikensi e ka mishëruar në personazhin e zonjës Nikëllbi. Ndoca mund të pyesin, jo pa pikëllim, nëse ekzistonte përnjëmend zonja Nikëllbi. Por, sido që të jetë puna, sekzistonte kurrfarë njeriu që të ishte si Dorriti edhe Mikoberi. E vërteta është se do ta keqkuptojmë qysh në krye të herës natyrën e përfytyrimit dikensian, nëse mendojmë që këto gjëra sjanë tjetër veçse portrete stampë bardhë e zi. Gjithë çështja është se Dikensi mbështetej mbi të dhënat njerëzore dhe i kthente ata, sikundër mund të thotë dikush, në qenie mbinjerëzore. Por është më se e vërtetë se Xhon Dikensi qe lloji i njeriut që srrinte kurrë në një vend dhe kjo shërben si pikëlidhja kryesore e Çarls Dikensit me Portsin, ose më saktë mungesës së lidhjes së tij me të. Ai ishte vetëm dy vjeç kur e gjithë shtëpia e tij u zhvendos një copë herë të shkurtër në Londër dhe paskëtaj për një kohë më të gjatë në Çatam. Kjo ishte ndoshta periudha më fatlume që i dha trajtë fëmijërisë së tij të hershme, ndërsa për familjen e tij qe periudha më fatkeqe. Kantieri detar i Çatamit, kullat e Roçesterit, kopshtet tok me rrugët e mëdha të Kentit i mbetën në kujtesë gjatë gjithë jetës si i vetmi kujtim i zakonshëm i një vendi amtar që e rriti; në vitet e mëvonshme shtëpia e tij kishte një pamje fort të përçmuar në rrugën e madhe kur shihej nga kodra Geds, kurse kulla e katedrales ngrihet sërishmi në shikimin e tij të fundit, në ëndrrën e tij mpirëse të quajtur "Eduin Druidi". Pikërisht atje ai kishte kohë të lirë për të mësuar nga librat, por që në të vërtetë nuk kishte moshë për të mësuar nga jeta; më së pari, në kuptimin e ngushtë të fjalës ai mësoi nga librat e shkollës, nga zoti Gajls, një meshtar baptist në Çatam; më së dyti, mbase duke nxjerrë dobi më të madhe, nga një pirg i zakonshëm romanësh të vjetër që përfshinin një pjesë të madhe të letërsisë më të shquar angleze, letërsi nga e cila mund të mësonte jashtëzakonisht shumë: Roderik Randomi, Robinson Kruzoja, Tom Xhonsi dhe famullitari i Uejkfilldit.

Skishte mbushur ende dhjetë vjeç kur e gjithë familja e tij mori përsëri rrugën e shtegtimit. Xhon Dikensi qe mbytur deri në grykë me borxhe; ai e vazhdoi zakonin e tij të ndryshimit të adresave; e fundja adresë e tij ishte "Burgu i Borxhlinjve" në Marshalsi. Bashkëshortja e tij, nëna e tetë fëmijëve, ku Çarlsi ishte i dyti, i duhej të bënte konak në një kamp të shkretë në qytezën Kamdën dhe të çelte një "institucion arsimor" të rrënuar. Në këto e sipër Çarlsi fatkëputur po mësonte mësimet e tij në një lloj institucioni arsimor krejt të ndryshëm. Mbasi e ndihmoi të ëmën në gjithfarë punërash të ulëta, ai u hodh tutje që ta siguronte vetë bukën e gojës, duke u ngjitur etiketa e duke mbushur kutitë me bojë të zezë këpucësh në një punishte që merrej me prodhimin e bojës së zezë për lyerjen e këpucëve në vendin e quajtur "Olld Hangërford Steirs". Bojatisja ishte përnjëmend simbolike; Dikensi nuk kishte asnjë hije dyshimi se kjo periudhë e fëmijërisë së tij ishte më e errëta e jetës së tij dhe gjendja e tij shpirtërore atëbotë qe e tillë që ai ishte gati të lyente gjithë veten e tij me bojë të zezë, porsi aktori që luante rolin e Otellos. Këtë periudhë pesimiste, që dallohej vetëm për poshtërim dhe monotoni shpirtcopëtuese, ai e përshkruan shkurtimisht te romani "David Koperfildi". Të thuash se atë e kishte mbytur një zemërim i hidhur është pak, pasi duket sheshit se ai tashmë kishte arritur të zhvillonte një syçeltësi e vëmendje të çuditshme. Në kohën kur robërisë së tij i erdhi fundi, dhe të atit i kishin lënë një trashëgimi pikërisht siç kishte rënë në burg (pikërisht si te Mikoberi që gjërat i marrin për mirë dhe pastaj për keq), djali nuk mund të quhej më i zakonshëm, e aq më pak fëmijë. Ai e quan të atin endacak, "Babai Plëngprishës"; por familja e tij kishte lënë vraga të pashlyeshme dhe te vetë qenësia e një djali kaq syçelë dhe kritik siç qe ai. Na bën menjëherë për vete pjekuria pothuajse djallëzore e satirës së tij; ca nga fragmentet më të shkëlqyera të jetës së burgut të pikuikëve dhe dorritëve ndeshen në letrat vetjake që i përkasin jetës së tij të hershme. Patjetër, ai kishte parë ngritjen e gjendjes së familjes së tij, e cila në rastin e tij pasqyrohet në periudhën e shërbimit si nëpunës për llogari të zotit Blekmor, i cili qe pronar i Grejz Init2, dhe pastajthi në zanatin po aq të suksesshëm, e shumë më tepër të pëlqyeshëm, të reporterit të një gazete dhe së fundi të reporterit të Parlamentit. I ati ishte ai që kishte nisur zejen në fjalë, por tashmë i biri i kishte vënë vulën, si reporter i gazetave Dielli i Vërtetë, Pasqyra e Parlamentit dhe Kronika e Mëngjesit. Pikërisht gjatë kësaj kohe ai është i shkathët, mendjemprehtë dhe i paanshëm; në këtë periudhë çdo vëzhgues mund të shikonte shpesh atë shkëlqim të metaltë në fytyrën e tij. Kjo ia vlen të përmendet, pasi disa emocione shoqërore të shëndetshme që ai u kishte dalë gjithnjë në mbrojtje e kanë shtrembëruar disi personalitetin e tij në sytë e moralistëve, të cilët kishte qejf ti shante sy më sy. Dikensi ishte një dalzotës i vërtetë i gjenialitetit, por gjithsesi ai nuk u tregua ngaherë gjenial. Një prej skeçeve të tij më të hershme, që u botua jo shumë kohë pas kësaj kohe, sqe veçse një mbrojtje e kremtimeve të krishtere të Krishtlindjeve kundrejt puritanëve dhe utilitaristëve; skeçi në fjalë titullohej "Krishtlindje poshtë tri kokave". Gjatë gjithë jetës së tij mbrojti trimërisht dëshirat e skamnorëve dhe këmbëngulte që Hyji u kishte dhënë atyre jo vetëm birrë dhe rum, por edhe verë, për tia gëzuar zemrën njeriut. Por e gjithë kjo e kishte mjegulluar karakterin e tij me shtëllungat e gostive dhe papërgjegjshmërisë, të cilat nuk e kishin bërë të veçantë në llojin e vet. Edhe në rini, e cila është periudha e papërgjegjshmërisë, Dikensi e tregon veten në njëfarë mënyre jashtëzakonisht të përgjegjshëm. Ai i kundërvihej me mish e me shpirt kotësisë së familjes së tij; ai ishte si ambicioz, ashtu edhe i palodhur; madje ka nga ata që janë të mendimit se ai është edhe i ashpër. Ai ushqente zemërim për Skimpolët po aq sa edhe për Gredgrindët.

Vërtet, fati i tij kishte pësuar disa herë çaste kritike. Martesa e tij dhe vepra e tij e parë e mirëfilltë letrare mund të përcaktohen rreth së njëjtës kohë. Tashmë ai kishte nisur të shkruante skeçe, kryesisht për revistën "Revista e Vjetër Mujore", të cilat ishin në kuptimin e gjerë të fjalës karikatura, të sendeve të zakonshme që gjendeshin nëpër rrugë dhe tregje. Ato i pajiste me ilustrime Kruikshanku, që në ato faza të hershme të karrierës së Dikensit historia e ilustruesit shpesh ngre më shumë peshë se autori vetë. Kjo qe plotësisht e vërtetë për eksperimentin tjetër të tij, që ishte mbase më i rëndësishmi, porse kjo është tipike, pavarësisht nga epoka dhe koha e rrojtjes së tij. Skeçet në prozë mbanin nënshkrimin "Boz" dhe nënshkrimi qe bërë një kinse emër i njohur kur zotërinjtë Çepmen dhe Holl, botuesit e tij, e këshilluan ta zgjeronte projektin. Një humorist mjaft i njohur për kohën, Sejmori, botoi një sërë karikaturash

që ilustronin peripecitë apo prapësitë e "Klubit Nimrod", një grup që përbëhej nga sportistë amatorë, të paracaktuar që të pakësoheshin e megjithatë të rriteshin pambarimisht në një figurë të vetme, atë të Nataniel Uinkllit. Dikensi dha pëlqimin që të shkruante tekstin, i cili sishte tjetër veçse buzët zbukuruese që qarkojnë tablotë; dhe pikërisht në këtë stil krejt të çuditshëm, dytësor, të nënshtruar e madje të parëndësishëm, trajtësoi në radhë të parë në përfytyrimin njerëzor epikën dhe pantomimën e Pikuikut (1837). Dikensi arriti tua mbushte mendjen botuesve të tij që ta lejonin "Klubin Pikuik" të pasqyronte interesa më të larmishme ose të veçanta, duke i kujtuar zotit Uinkëll që të paraqiste ose të keqparaqiste kuptimin fillestar të sportit; pikërisht me anë të kësaj shtyse që i dha pavarësia Dikensi mundi të lirohej nga stili bajat dhe nisi një revolucion dhe peripeci artistike të re. Një nga arsyet që dha, ishte se ai nuk kishte kurrfarë njohurie të veçantë mbi sportet e lojërat dhe kështu vazhdoi duke e bërë edhe më të qartë argumentin në fjalë ngadhënjisht nëpërmjet përshkrimit që i bëri lojës së kriketit në "Dingli Dell". Gjithsesi, loja e kriketit vetmisht sqaroi saktësisht lojën që Dikensi e fitoi aq lavdishëm; dhe përse ai gjuajtës3 i tërbuar dhe i keqmësuar kreu me mijëra vrapime të pavenda dhe që su nxor asnjëherë jashtë? Njerëzve shpejt u doli nga mendja Seimori, sporti, "Klubi Nimrod" dhe "Klubi Pikuik". Kësisoj atyre u doli nga mendja gjithçmos që harroi edhe ai dhe ndoqën gjithë sa ndoqi edhe ai; por loja sa vjen e bëhet përherë më e madhe dhe më e fortë. Drejtimi i historisë gjarpëron; toni i historisë ndryshon; shërbestari që Pikuiku e gjeti duke pastruar çizmet në oborrin e brendshëm të klubit bëri të tijën qendrën e skenës, e madje u ngrit edhe mbi Pikuikun; ndërsa ky i fundit nga një palaço i kapardisur bëhet një zotëri zemërgjerë, i nderuar e vjetërak; kurse bota ende ndiqte atë shndërrim skene të mrekullueshëm tok me dëshirat e saj, shndërrim që vazhdon deri më sot. Kjo ishte shfaqja e Dikensit në letërsi. Shumë njerëz u përçapën të ndërhynin në jetën e tij letrare dhe sidomos në stilin e tij të të shkruarit, por Dikensi përpiqej me mish e me shpirt të ruante stilin dhe gjenialitetin e tij të papësëdytshëm. E kjo, nga ana e vet, bëri që ai ta shtynte jetën krahas shumë armiqve, smirëzinjve dhe përbetarëve që deshën tia hanin kokën. Mendimi i tij i patundur qe vënia e letërsisë në shërbim të shoqërisë, pikërisht të asaj pjese që vuante tmerrësisht nga pasojat e kapitalizmit që asokohe po merrte trajtë.

Ashtu si Pikuiku përbënte themelimin e jetës së tij botore, po ashtu edhe martesa e tij përbënte natyrisht themelin e jetës së tij vetjake; dhe kjo ka qenë, gjithashtu, objekt kritikash dhe simpatie. Shumë pak njerëz ishin në dijeni të botës së tij shpirtërore, me gjasa tre a katër. Dhe pikërisht ky grusht njerëzish pranuan që të mos flitnin shumë për shkrimtarin në fjalë, duke mos e ngarkuar aspak me faj. Njëri nga shefat e gazetës të titulluar "Kronika e Mëngjesit", Xhorxh Hogarti, që ishte mahnitur kaq shumë prej skeçeve të "Bozit", nguli këmbë që rubrika e mbipërmendur të përmirësohej duke ia rritur në këtë mënyrë pagesën shkrimtarit. Ai e njohu Dikensin me familjen e tij dhe sidomos me të bijat, me të cilat shkrimtari u tregua së tepërmi miqësor e mjaft i dashur. Ai hodhi kurorë me njërën prej tyre, me Katerinën, dhe sigurisht u martua pse e donte, por mbase jo me atë lloj dashurie që i jep burrit domethënien e plotë e të rëndësishme të asaj që ai është duke bërë. Por në vend të kësaj është patosi i historisë, që në kuptimin e miqësisë rrojti më gjatë se dashuria; ska si të mos thuhet se një prej motrave të bashkëshortes së tij, që e kuptonte më mirë, mbeti mikja e tij e ngushtë shumë kohë pasi martesa e tij ishte bërë një keqkuptim i tejzgjatur; deri tani martesa e tij duhet kuptuar si një hap që Dikensi e hodhi drejt sigurisë dhe suksesit; pak më pas ai ra në një dashuri të zjarrtë, dashuri që e shoqëroi gjatë gjithë jetës dhe po në këtë kohë ai u shfaq si një shkrimtar i mirënjohur dhe i fuqishëm në botë; ai nuk bëri më kurrë prapa, derisa dha shpirt tridhjetë vjet më pas, duke gëzuar ende lavdinë e tij të madhërishme.

Vepra tjetër e tij ishte "Oliver Tuisti" (1838), të cilën e shkroi që ta dallonte me Pikuikun. Nëse rrengu i parë kishte bërë punë, atëherë edhe ky i dyti do të ecte në të njëjtat gjurmë. Kishte shumë të ngjarë që Dikensi po provonte gjenialitetin e tij; por ai sigurisht u tregua mjaft guximtar duke vënë në provë popullaritetin e tij. Është më se e vërtetë që "Oliver Tuisti" sështë veç një përzierje fort çudane mes melodramës dhe realizmit; si realizmi, ashtu edhe melodrama janë enkas të errëta dhe zymtake. Sidoqoftë, është me fat që në librin e tij të dytë ai futi në lojë atë që mund të quhet dhuntia e tij e dytë. Të krahasosh humorin me patosin e tij është më se e rëndomtë, pasi çështë e vërteta smund të bëhet kurrfarë krahasimi. Por humori dhe llahtara e tij mund të krahasohen përnjëmend; dhe ai vërtet kishte dhunti për njëfarë lemerie, e cila në gjuhën e popullit përkthehet të ushqehesh me frikërat. Kjo gjallëri e shtypur është për shkak të dashurisë që ai ndiente për jetën, të cilën se humbi për asnjë çast; ndërsa dashuria për vdekjen, gjë që sështë tjetër veçse dëshpërim dhe pesimizëm, ishte i pakuptimtë për të derisa dha shpirt. Kjo lloj llahtarie që më pas ngjizi vdekjen e Krukut tashmë gjendet tek "Oliver Tuisti"; porsi përsëritja e padurueshme që buçet në veshët e vrastarit "do të pastrojë njollat e baltës, njollat e gjakut" e kështu me radhë. Për pjesën e mbetur, fabula është e pakuptimtë, kurse shkëndijat e haresë janë të shkëlqyera, por gjithsesi të pakta; sidoqoftë, ekziston një aspekt tjetër i librit që i jep rëndësi historisë së Dikensit. Dhe ky sështë vetëm romani i tij i parë i maktheve, por gjithashtu edhe i pari i traktateve të tij shoqërore. Te rreshtat e përshkrimit të Pikuikut në burg bie në sy protesta shoqërore, por burgu i Pikuikut ishte ku e ku më i butë krahasuar me strehën bamirëse të pleqve të Oliverit. Dikensi është dëshmitar, tokthi me Hudin, Kobetin e mjaft të tjerë, se të gjithë njerëzit bujarë kishin mendimin se streha vorfnore4 ishte si diçka çuditshmërisht e re, e vështirë dhe çnjerëzore. Ngandonjëherë thuhet se kjo (streha vorfnore) vrau Bambëllin; do të qe më e lehtë të thuhej se, duke i dhënë jetë Bambëllit, ai krijoi diçka me anë të së cilës do të bëhet gjithnjë e mundur vrasja e burokracive.

Sido që ta quajmë kalimin e Pikuikut tek "Oliver Tuisti" një ndryshim nga komedia në tragjedi, apo veçse një ndryshim nga farsa në melodramë, i rëndësishëm është veprimi tjetër i Dikensit që i përzjeu të dyja këto në raporte të barabarta. Duke treguar se sa shumë mund të ndryshojë, ai përpiqet të na tregojë se sa mirë ia del ti ndërthurë këto të dyja me njëra-tjetrën. Ia vlen të vërehet pasi kjo sqaron në një masë të madhe dështimin, si edhe suksesin e artit të tij të marrë si një të tërë. Madje mund të themi se, deri në fund, kjo lloj shfaqjeje e fuqisë vazhdoi të përbënte dobësinë e tij kryesore. Kur kritikët në përgjithësi e quajnë atë vulgar, kjo snënkupton tjetër se kritikët janë veçse snobë. Sështë aspak vulgare të pish birrë apo të përshkruash pirjen e saj, ose të kënaqesh me humorin e njerëzve që kanë vërtet humor, të cilët rastisin të kenë mbathur çizme të zeza, si Sem Uelleri. Por është paksa vulgare të tregosh se je Ekonomati i Përbotshëm; njeriu shkruan jo vetëm për atë që do të shkruajë, por edhe për gjithçmos që dëshiron të lexojë. Shumëçka që në veprën e tij mund të quhet dështim në kuptimin e mirëfilltë të fjalës është më së shumti për shkak të etjes së tij të madhe për të korrur sukses të përbotshëm. Nuk ka kurrgjë të gabuar për hokatarin që qesh me të madhe me to. Dikensi, në një nga ato letrat e tij të pafundme vetjake, të cilat janë më zbavitëse se sa romanet e tij të botuara, e përshkruan veten si "njeriu që ishte fund e krye argëtues"; dhe i tillë ishte. Por kur i vihet punës për të provuar se ai ishte jo vetëm humorist, por edhe patetik, tejet tragjik, jashtë mase i fuqishëm, jo gjithmonë i gëzohet ndjesisë së fuqisë në punën e tij, përkundrazi i gëzohet ndjesisë së fuqisë që ushtron mbi lexuesit e veprave të tij. Në shfaqje teatrore private ai ishte një aktor i admirueshëm dhe ndonjëherë, mjerisht, këto ktheheshin në shfaqje teatrore të hapura. Lidhur me këtë anë të karakterit të tij ai digjej nga dëshira e zjarrtë e Tullit5 për të luajtur Hamletin. Kur përshkruante humorin e turmës, ai e shfaqte me të rrallë veten si një demokrat i njëmendtë. Por kur përçapej të komandonte lotët dhe emocionet e saj, ai ngjante krejt me një demagog; domethënë, ai nuk ishte nga ata që bëhej njësh me turmën, por përkundrazi orvatej ta joshte dhe ta drejtonte atë. Një prej mënyrave me anë të të cilave ai e shpaloste këtë dhunti, në mos vulgaritet së paku krenari, qe, duke iu bërë tashmë zakon duke zënë fill që nga kjo kohë e më pas, ecja krah për krah në të njëjtin libër e pesë historive të ndryshme të shkruara në pesë stile të ndryshme. Aktorit që jetonte brenda tij i pëlqente ti tregonte dhuntitë e tij të shumëfishta dhe lehtësinë me të cilën bëhej si njëri, ashtu dhe si tjetri. Ai se kuptonte mjaftueshmërisht qartë që disa pjesë i luante pikërisht si aktor i dorës së parë, të tjerat si aktor i dorës së dytë, ndërsa të fundit si aktor pa pikë vlere. Ai sia kujtonte dot vetes se ndonëse çdo teme i kthehej me lirshmëri të njëjtë, prapëseprapë jo me të njëjtin ndikim. Por, pavarësisht nga dëmet që i solli ambicia e përbotshme, ai u vlerësua për librin tjetër të tij. "Pikuiku" shquhet për një ngjyrim mbizotërues hareje, ndërsa "Oliver Tuisti" për gjendjen e rëndë, për të mos thënë zymtësinë; por me romanin "Nikolas Nikëllbi" (1839) bie në sy një metodë krejt e re, e cila ngjan bash si një model me viza të bardha e të errëta. Dallohet melodrama dhe në romanin në fjalë ai është edhe më melodramatik se tek "Oliver Tuisti"; por kjo është veç zymtësi dhe ngrysje. Ndërsa komedia ose farsa tashmë tregon për pjekjen e shpejtë të gjenisë së tij në fushën e letrave. Ska shoqëri teatrore më të mirë në gjithë letërsinë, se sa shoqëria shëtitëse e zotit Vinsent Krumlesit.

Megjithatë, mëtimi i tij për të shkruar lidhur me gjithë llojet e shijeve të njerëzve, gjë që çoi në krijimin e romanit seriozo-komik, sqaron po ashtu fazën tjetër të karrierës së tij. Gjatë gjithë jetës së tij artistike bie në sy apo del në pah njëfarë ambicie për të botuar botime të shumanshme; një suazë e madhe për mjaft tablo; një sistem rrëfenjash që përmbajnë tregime si "Netët Arabe". Pikërisht është ambicia që e shtyn më pas të bëhet botues i dy revistave, "Bota shtëpiake" dhe "Një vit plot". Te këto revista bie në sy kuptimi fillimor i ndjesisë së shitores; dhe aluzioni tjetër i dëshirës së pafre për të mbajtur një tregtore në të cilën të shitet gjithçka. Dikensi bëri emër me romanin "Nikolas Nikëllbi". Ndërsa plani tjetër që do të quhej "Sahati i pronarit Hamfri", do të përbëhej nga histori të ndryshme treguar nga një tokicë miqsh. Me mendimin për ti bërë ato sa më miqësore ai i ktheu disa prej tyre në miq të vjetër; duke rifutur zotin Pikuik dhe dy uellërët, ndonëse këto personazhe vështirë se mund të quheshin të punuar mjeshtërisht, autori e kishte përqendruar vëmendjen në gjëra krejt të tjera. Njëra prej këtyre qe një roman historik, ngjizur mbase më shumë sipas stilit të Skotit se sa stilit prozaik të Smolletit6, stil të cilin Dikensi zakonisht ndoqi. Romani në fjalë quhej "Barnabi Ruxh" (1840) dhe ajo që ngjallte më shumë interes tek ai ishin Rrëmujat e Gordonit dhe turma e prishësve të rendit e qetësisë na udhëhiqej nga një i marrë, i cili kishte një hajmali dhe një dell për letërsi të lirë të bujshme që e shfrytëzonte për ta zbavitur veten. Por romani i sipërpërmendur ka gjithashtu një fabul, që ndonëse është e ndërlikuar, prapëseprapë është më e qartë se subjekti i "Oliver Tuistit"; një intrigë që i ngjalli së tepërmi interesin mendjes hetuese të Pouit. Asgjëmangut, Barnabi Ruxhi sështë edhe aq dikensian sa romani që e parapriu apo romani tjetër që e pasoi. Romani i dytë, shtrënguar pasigurtshëm në kornizën e "Sahatit të mjeshtërit Hamfri", ishte "Shitorja me gjëra të vjetra, të rralla" (1841), siç kuptohet vagullisht nga ndoca prej përmendjeve të historisë. Pritja botore e këtij romani sqaron tej mase qartë çka është thënë për tiparin e dyfishtë të suksesit të tij. Në njërën anë qëndronte suksesi i tij i përnjëmendtë si mjeshtër në gdhendjen e figurave të personazheve të ndryshme, përgjithësisht groteske dhe fort shëmtaraqe. Ndërsa në anën tjetër qëndronte suksesi i tij më i vogël si mjeshtër për gjithçka që prirej të kthehej më së shumti në një tregtar shëtitës (që shet mallra të lira). Në të vërtetë, romani "Shitorja me gjëra të vjetra, të rralla", përmban humorin më tërheqës e më të përfytyruar në të gjithë veprat e tij argëtuese; në asnjë vend tjetër sgjejmë një shërbim më të përkryer se sa ai që i bën zoti Suivël kusarit ose fjalimi që zoti Bras mban në varrimin e picingulit. Por, në përgjithësi, gojosjet dhe shoqërimi, e bashkë me to edhe gjithçmos tjetër në roman, duket se gëlltitet nga subjekti i përvajshëm i Nelit7 të Vogël. Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se kjo femër e pafat ushtroi ndikimin më fatkeq në gjithë përkapjen8 e veprimit letrar që kishte Dikensi. Atij iu rrit mendja, pasi njerëz të pamend i shkruanin letra në të cilat i përgjëroheshin me të madhe që të mos e linte Nelin të vdiste; nga ana tjetër ai harroi se sa shumë njerëz me mend ekzistonin që ecnin me shpresën që markeza të mos ngjëronte vdekje në jetë të jetëve. Neli e Vogël duhej më shumë e vdekur, pasi asaj i kishte plasur cipa shumë kohë më parë, duke u kthyer kësisoj në qenie të papërgjegjshme; ndaj, smund ta shfajësojmë Dikensin që vazhdoi ta mbante në hekë personazhin në fjalë si shfaqje të fuqisë së tij krijuese. Me anë të këtij romani, ai po shfaqte prirjen për tu bërë një drejtues shfaqjeje dhe njëherazi magjistar, gjë e cila sqaron të gjithë gabimet e vërteta që ai bëri gjatë rrojtjes së tij.

Afërsisht në këtë kohë një ngjarje tejet vendimtare ndërpreu rrethanat e zhvillimit të letërsisë së tij: kurrgjë tjetër veç vizitës së tij në Amerikë. Ajo ishte paracaktuar të ushtronte, veçmas pasojave të tjera, një ndikim të drejtpërdrejtë mbi librin tjetër të tij, romanin "Martin Çazëlluiti" (1844). Sdo mend, në kritikën që ai ia drejtonte demokracisë perëndimore kishte mjaft elemente praktike e thjesht vetjake. Ligji i të drejtave të autorit që ishte kokë e këmbë i padrejtë, apo që ai ishte i mendimit se ishte tej mase i padrejtë, u kishte dhënë mundësi amerikanëve të piratonin me veprat e tij më të njohura; dhe dukej se njerëzit me të cilët u takua atje, sipas mënyrës së tyre të shpenguar, nuk ishin fare të prirur ti kërkonin të falur për anomalinë e shkaktuar. Por për Dikensin do të ishte mjaft e padrejtë të mohonte se arsyeja dhe ndjeshmëria e tij qenë ngacmuar nga ndonjë ndarje e vërtetë në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare. Në kulturën amerikane, ose më mirë me thënë në mungesën e saj, kishte ca gjëra që ai nuk pritej aspak ti kuptonte, por që në mënyrë të arsyeshme pritej ti mospëlqente. Liberalizmi i tij ligjebindës do të trembej gjithsesi nga tipari mizor dhe përndjekës që gjendej tek amerikanët; pikërisht siç do të tërhiqej nga egërsia e irlandezëve apo dhe e italianëve. Por tek amerikanët kjo veçori kishte lidhje me shoqërinë e tyre që dallohej për vrazhdësi dhe pagdhendësi, të cilat nuk mund ti zbuste as tradita e as romanca. Atë e mërziste, por edhe e argëtonte zakoni i amerikanëve për të shprehur monologë9 idealistë solemnë dhe përdorimi që ata i bënin retorikës në mënyrë jashtëzakonisht retorike. Por të gjitha këto përshtypje janë të rëndësishme kryesisht ngaqë ndryshuan rrjedhën e artit të tij tregimtar dhe nxorën në pah njëfarë gjendjeje apo të mete në tërë metodën e tij tregimtare.

Sduhet harruar se tërë këta libra të hershëm të Dikensit, duke zënë fill nga Pikuiku e më tutje, janë serialë dhe të ndarë në pjesë. Ata priteshin me padurim të madh pikërisht si buletinet; dhe për kohën shkruheshin pikërisht me të njëjtin nxitim, si edhe njoftimet e gazetave. Njëra prej pasojave të kësaj metode qe se e nxiste romancierin të binte në një lloj ujdie dhe në një zakon pune të veçantë. Dhe personazhet që u përkitnin gjithmonë, në shkallë të ndryshme, romaneve të tij më së pari sqarohen te "Martin Çazëlluiti". Tirazhi i romaneve të hershëm, paçka se përmbanin dy karikaturat e mëdha të quajtura Lavarashi dhe zonja Çadër10, për disa arsye nuk kishin qenë edhe aq shumë të mirënjohura sa karikaturat e quajtura Babaxhani dhe zonjusha Skuiëz11. Dikensi po fillonte të shfaqte disi kapitjen e tmerrshme, e cila sishte veçse reagim i natyrshëm i punës së tij të palodhshme. Atë e kishte zënë frika se mos lexuesi i gjerë ishte mërzitur me librin; mbase pavetëdijshmërisht atij iu mërzit disi libri. Atij i përshkrepi në mendje mendimi që ta linte përgjysmë historinë e personazhit duke e përfshirë në kujtimet e egra që i patën lënë amerikano-veriorët. Në kuptimin komedian kjo ishte krejtësisht e suksesshme; porse ia vlen të vërehet se Dikensi bëri diçka kureshtingjallëse, duke e shpënë beftësisht Martin Çazëlluitin përtej detit në Amerikë. Sështë edhe aq e lehtë të përfytyrosh Thekerin tek e hedh tutje papandehur Pendenisin nga Mejferi12 në zemër të Australisë, apo Xhorxh Eliotin që e shpërngul Feliks Holtin duke e flakur në Polin e Veriut. Ndryshimi ishte pjesërisht pasojë e karakterit dikensian dhe pjesërisht pasojë e metodës së botimit. Por sduhet harruar një gjë: ekziston më shumë se një shembull që përngjet porsi një ndryshim pozitiv i planit në historitë e Dikensit, i cili u mundësua nga ky zakon i kryehershëm për të mos e krijuar veprën e artit më së ploti. Disa kanë hedhur mendimin se zvetënimi i Bofinit në krye të herës ishte menduar të qe i njëmendtë, ndërsa fabula e tij e ngadaltë një ndërrim mendjeje: dhe e njëjta ide gjendet edhe në rindërtimet e "Eduin Druidit".

shqip.

----------


## mondishall

Nga me te medhenjte e te medhenjve...

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Di dikush se kur e ka shkruar me sakte Charles Dickens-i librin e tij te pare ?

----------


## shigjeta

*Britani, 200 vjetori i Charles Dickens*

Britania shënon dyqindvjetorin e lindjes së Çarls Dikensit, që njihet si një nga shkrimtarët më mirë të gjuhës angleze. Evente të ndyshme u mbajtën në Londër për të shënuar këtë përvjetor. Festimet u mbajtën nga familja mbretërore, princi Charles vendosi një kurorë në varrin e autorit . BBC citon se një ngjarje 24 oreshë po merr jetë nga Shqipëria e dëri në Zimbabve . Biografi, Simon Calloë, i cili mori pjesë në një shërbim në Portsmuth ku Dikens ka lindur tha se dita ishte tejet e mbushur. Shërbimet e 200-vjetorit filluan me një kurorë të vënë nga stërnipi i Charles Dickens , Ian Dikens. Dikens ka lindur më 7 shkurt të vitit 1912 në Portsmuth, në bregdetin jugor të Anglisë. Ai ka publikuar një numër të madh të tregimeve të shkurtëra, dramave dhe dhjetëra novela të mëdha si "Oliver Tuist" e "Pritjet e Mëdha". Puna e tij është influencuar nga vetë përvoja e tij jetësore, duke u nisur nga një djalëri e lumtur në juglindje të Anglisë, para se babai i tij të futej në burg për shkak të borxheve, e deri të varfëria në të cilën u zhyt pastaj. Festimet përfshinë dhe një  vizitë të familjes mbretërore në muzeun Charls Dickens, i cili u hap në vitin 1925 në shtëpinë ku ka jetuar shkrimtari në vitet 1837-1839. 

_ABC_

----------


## shigjeta

*David Koperfild**

Kam lindur në Blanderston në Suffolk, ose atypari, siç i thonë në Skoci. Linda pas vdekjes së tim eti. Sytë e tim eti kishin gjashtë muaj që ishin mbyllur dhe nuk e shihnin dritën e diellit kur sytë e mi u hapën dhe e panë këtë dritë. Më vjen çudi edhe tani, kur rri e mendoj se ai smë ka parë kurrë: çuditem edhe më tepër kur më vjen ndërmend kujtimi i turbullt i kohës së vegjelësië, kujtimi i atij guri të bardhë të varrit në varrezat dhe ajo ndjenjë hidhërimi të thellë që më pushtonte kur mendoja se ai gur qëndronte atje fillikat natën në errësirë, kurse salloni ynë i vogël ishte i ngrohtë dhe me dritë, nga zjarri dhe nga qirinjtë, dhe dyert e shtëpisë sonë ishin mbyllur me kyç e me lloz, pothuajse mizorisht, siç më dukej nganjëherë. 
Një teze e tim eti, domethënë tezemadhja, -për të cilën do të flas më gjatë më poshtë- 
qe ajo që kishte më tepër rëndësi në familjen tonë. Mis Trotvudi ose mis Betsi, siç e quante gjithmonë nëna ime, kur arrinte të mposhte frikën e madhe që i ndillte kjo grua e tmerrshme dhe ja zinte emrin në gojë (gjë që ndodhte rrallë), kish qenë e martuar me një burrë më të ri se vetja, që ishte shumë i bukur, megjithëse atij nuk i përshtatej aspak fjala e urtë e thjeshtë i bukur është ai që është i mirë sepse dyshonin fort se ai e kishte rahur mis Betsin; bile njëherë kur ishin zënë për çështje të shpenzimeve të harxheve, ai kiishte marrë disa masa të ngutshme, por të prera, për ta hedhur nga dritarja e katit të dytë. Këto prova mospajtimi karakteresh e shtynë mis Betsin të hiqte dorë prej tij, kështu që ishin ndarë me dashjen e tyre. Ai kishte shkuar në Indi me kapitalin e tij dhe atje sipas një legjende të çuditshme që tregohej në familjen tonë, e kishin parë njëherë që i kish hipur një elefanti, i shoqëruar nga një babuin (majmun), por unë mendoj se do të ketë qenë një babu (indian që kish studiuar në Angli) ose begum (zonjë fisnike angleze). Sidoqoftë pas dhjetë vitesh nga India erdhi lajmi se ai kishte vdekur. Asnjëri nuk di se çfartë përshtypje i bëri tezes ky lajm sepse, menjëherë pas ndarjes, ajo mori përsipër emrin që kish pasur kur ishte vajzë, bleu një vilë të vogël në një fshat buzë detit, larg nga vendi ynë, u vendos atje bashkë me një shërbëtore dhe pastaj e kaloi jetën në vetmi të plotë. 
Më duket se ajo e kish dashur shumë njëherë tim atë, por ishte zemëruar për vdekje me të që ditën që ai ishte martuar për arsye se nëna ime ishte kukull prej dylli. Ajo nuk e kishte parë kur nënën time, por e dinte se kjo nuk i kishte mbushur ende të njëzetë vitet. Im atë dhe is Betsi nuk u takuan më kurrë. Ai ishte edhe njëherë më i madh nga mosha se nëna ime kur u martuan dhe skish ndonjë shëndet të mirë. Vdiq pas një viti dhe, siç thashë edhe më sipër, gjashtë juaj para se të vija në këtë botë. 

*Marrë nga libri me të njëjtin titull. Përktheu Vedat Kokona

_MILOSAO_

----------

